# Protein source



## kickstrs (Dec 28, 2011)

What can I take in the morning with my oats as a protein source? I'm sick of shake, I was thinking to make a break..


----------



## K1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I would suggest using SynthePURE WPI to cook with...Add in to each of your meals...It's not only great for shakes but excellent to cook with as well!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 28, 2011)

*Synthetek SynthePURE!*



k1* said:


> I would suggest using SynthePURE WPI to cook with...Add in to each of your meals...It's not only great for shakes but excellent to cook with as well!



I agree. It's flavorless, so it will mix great with anything! Great to add with any meal to up the protein intake!


----------



## mihluvu (Dec 29, 2011)

kickstrs said:


> What can I take in the morning with my oats as a protein source? I'm sick of shake, I was thinking to make a break..



egg whites,  mix into oats.


----------



## kickstrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll give the egg whites a try. What shall I scramble them with water or milk??


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 2, 2012)

kickstrs said:


> What can I take in the morning with my oats as a protein source? I'm sick of shake, I was thinking to make a break..



If your tired of shakes or powders you could eat some lean steak..eggs..and you can cook with Synthepure and blend it in to hjust about anything, muffins,,pancakes,,etc..


----------



## Tyrone (Jan 2, 2012)

Ageed with most all of the above...You can use SynthePure with just water etc. or you can even bake with it.  It's the most pure and most bio-available whey protein you can get!!


----------



## K1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyrone said:


> Ageed with most all of the above...You can use SynthePure with just water etc. or you can even bake with it.  It's the most pure and most bio-available whey protein you can get!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## mzack (Jan 3, 2012)

kickstrs said:


> I'll give the egg whites a try. What shall I scramble them with water or milk??



nothing just scramble them in the microwave.


----------



## kickstrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I've never done it before, how do you do it guys?


----------



## kickstrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## pascal1122 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fruits and Vegetables are best source of Proteins.


----------



## mc63s (Jan 5, 2012)

kickstrs said:


> I've never done it before, how do you do it guys?



It's just like scrambling them normally except you don't add anything.


----------



## xxxl (Jan 6, 2012)

I just add some whey into my oats with some eggs.


----------



## robinme (Jan 10, 2012)

xxxl said:


> I just add some whey into my oats with some eggs.



Same here!


----------



## PRIDE (Jan 13, 2012)

xxxl said:


> I just add some whey into my oats with some eggs.



Same here. No need complicating things.


----------



## *FORGE* (Jan 14, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> No need complicating things.



I agree, no sense in over-thinking things.


----------



## Damian89 (Jan 24, 2012)

Be native with nature. I think the fish oil is just like a tonic and a steroid.
But try to regulate it. Irregularity can cause some side effects.


----------



## Atwater (May 31, 2012)

Protein is very important element of our foods. It plays an important role in building muscles and providing good amount of energy.
We must take more amount of protein in our daily routine as compare to fat and carb.
The best sources of protein are:
Milk, yogurt, cheese, eggs, fish, meat, fresh fruits, and green vegetables.


----------



## jorkof (Oct 24, 2012)

If your tired of shakes or powders you could eat some lean steak..eggs..and you can cook with Synthepure and blend it in to hjust about anything, muffins,,pancakes,,etc..


----------



## Malt (Nov 9, 2012)

Well!!!Proteins essential to growth and repair of muscle and other body tissues.
Eating too much  especially if its high in saturated fat like red meat and
processed foods, can not only add. pounds, but also increase chances of other
men’s health problems.


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

You can take various protein foods in your breakfast. 
You can take milk, yogurt, cheese, eggs, protein shakes, and sweet potatoes in breakfast.


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well you shouldn't only stick to oats,I Suggest you to have food which is good in nutrition because breakfast is the most important meal of the day.I usually eat fruits/Fruit juices and fruit shakes in it.That gives me nutrition for whole day and keeps me energetic for whole day.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 25, 2013)

Dan1 said:


> Well you shouldn't only stick to oats,I Suggest you to have food which is good in nutrition because *breakfast is the most important meal of the day.*I usually eat fruits/Fruit juices and fruit shakes in it.That gives me nutrition for whole day and keeps me energetic for whole day.



Disagree.  Peri-workout is the most important meal period for growth and recovery


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

I deer hunt and have a good supply of venison cubed steak.  My wife likes to cook that alongside the eggs to boost my protein intake at breakfast. Any lean beef would be almost the same.


----------



## Gj (Feb 25, 2013)

Love game meat, elk especially. So lean.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 26, 2013)

xxxl said:


> I just add some whey into my oats with some eggs.



xxxl- Your Avatar is fucking SCARY!


----------

